# Oslo Open 2010 august 21st - 22nd !



## MrMoney (Jun 15, 2010)

*EDIT: REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN!*

Hello everyone,

a group of cubers in Oslo with me in the lead are organizing an official Rubik´s cube competition for the very first time here in the capitol of Norway!

We will be having almost all of the events so there will be plenty of opportunities to break records while there 

Please register on the WCA webpage which is OPEN NOW https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OsloOpen2010 and www.OsloOpen.net for information about the competition. We are updating the webpage frequently with new information, please visit every now and then!

Hope to see you all there, and hope as many of you will be able to come and support us that day.

Ramadan and crew


----------



## coinman (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice! I'll try to come.


----------



## Lid (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll also try to come


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll probably come..


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2010)

MAYBE


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 16, 2010)

It would make my day if you all came  Norwegians, Swedes, Danes and all the rest! 

Just waiting for our good friend Ron van Bruchem to open up registration.

*fixed typo*


----------



## Shack (Jun 16, 2010)

Ill probably come!

(its not Brauchem but just Bruchem)


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 16, 2010)

I think you should come and set a new record in OH  Please bring the danish brigade, especially our good friend Oscar Roth Andersen!


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you sure you want Odder to come? He eats pyraminxes and stuff just breaks around him 

I'll probably also come


----------



## TheBB (Jun 16, 2010)

Wrong weekend! Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Shortey (Jun 16, 2010)

Eivind: 

joey: Tell me if you're coming or not asap. 

I still have room for two more people. If Joey isn't coming, I have room for 3.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 16, 2010)

If Mads is going then there is no problem on the WCA-delegate question.

But Eivind: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2010)

Morten: MrMoney doesn't seem to want people from the UK to come :<


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 16, 2010)

joey said:


> Morten: MrMoney doesn't seem to want people from the UK to come :<



Ofc you can come <3 Just do not be number 56 to register because we can only host 55 people ^^

Ryanair to Torp or Rygge airport, 1 hour busride to city centre. Very cheap. The venue is 5minutes away from the city centre by metro then 200metres walkingdistance from the station. How kewl is that?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 16, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Please bring the danish brigade, especially our good friend Oscar Roth Andersen!



wat!?? it's expensive  and I haven't practised pyraminx for like... since March xD

TIP: don't eat pyraminxes... they can't be used at competitions after eating the tips


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 16, 2010)

Odder said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Please bring the danish brigade, especially our good friend Oscar Roth Andersen!
> ...



No it´s not, you aint buying a house here  It will be fun! We need Odder!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 16, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > MrMoney said:
> ...



quote tree =D

MrMoney... will you pay my trip?


----------



## kar0209 (Jun 18, 2010)

Når blir det åpnet for registrering? Jeg og broren min kommer nesten uansett.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 18, 2010)

I want to come, I think I will.


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2010)

Charlie


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 18, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> Når blir det åpnet for registrering? Jeg og broren min kommer nesten uansett.



That depends on Ron van Bruchem, please read mail mr Bruchem !

Hopefully soooooooooooooon. I want to register myself, only 55 contestans (or if someone wants to sit outside that is okey )

Lalalala plz mr Ron


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2010)

I would really, really like to come to this. I'll have to check the finances very carefully though...


----------



## coinman (Jun 18, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> kar0209 said:
> 
> 
> > Når blir det åpnet for registrering? Jeg og broren min kommer nesten uansett.
> ...



I think Ron is in the USA right now.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...+Results&competitionId=WashingtonDCSpring2010


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would really like to come to! Ryan Air tickets would cost about 30 pounds which is not too bad. If there's anyone that can accommodate me I'd seriously consider this


----------



## Shortey (Jun 18, 2010)

Come on UK-people! 

Open for registration plz.


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2010)

Hm, this depends on Dutch Masters too :/


----------



## Crossed (Jun 18, 2010)

This is relevant to my interests.
I'm probably joining in, if I get a place to sleep *Hint* Morten *hint*.
I'm short on money, but I think this will be worth it!


----------



## Shortey (Jun 18, 2010)

Crossed said:


> This is relevant to my interests.
> I'm probably joining in, if I get a place to sleep *Hint* Morten *hint*.
> I'm short on money, but I think this will be worth it!



Sure! I have room for one more!


----------



## Shortey (Jun 19, 2010)

There. Don't have room for anymore people.


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 19, 2010)

Morten said:


> Eivind:
> 
> joey: Tell me if you're coming or not asap.
> 
> I still have room for two more people. If Joey isn't coming, I have room for 3.


pick me! (as says Donkey in ShreK)
I'll try to come but the hotel is too expensive



MrMoney said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We will be having almost all of the events so there will be plenty of opportunities to break records while there



4x4 BLD


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 21, 2010)

PARTYPEOPLE REGISTER NOW!!!

I have added 4x4x4 BLD TOO, hehehe!


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 21, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> PARTYPEOPLE REGISTER NOW!!!
> 
> I have added 4x4x4 BLD TOO, hehehe!


how do I say no now:fp

now I just want a cheap room, and I do tickets
I must first ask 2 holiday day at the boss!!!


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 21, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > PARTYPEOPLE REGISTER NOW!!!
> ...



Again, I advise all who need a place to stay to check out couchsurfing.com ! Great place to find free accomodation  COME!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 21, 2010)

I got family in Norway (Oslo)


----------



## Shortey (Jun 21, 2010)

Odder said:


> I got family in Norway (Oslo)




Then you can live with them!


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 22, 2010)

Odder come come


----------



## Meisen (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so glad i have Morten on msn! Else i might never have heard about this competition, and that would be a great shame!

Ofcourse i will come, and i will probably bring along 3 or 4 fellow cubers from Trondheim


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2010)

Chances for me coming just doubled! xD (Media coverage  that sounds awesome! =D)


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 22, 2010)

I might be in Stockholm that weekend which is some 550 km. Do you think it's possible to go by train or can I join to some stockholmer's car?


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 22, 2010)

Well then register why don´t you  Taking the bus from stockholm is nice, and fast! Come come come!

Istan I hope you will not attempt more then 2 cubes in MBLD?


----------



## Shortey (Jul 4, 2010)

BUMP

Can anybody lend me a Sq1 at the competition?


----------



## coinman (Jul 5, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> I might be in Stockholm that weekend which is some 550 km. Do you think it's possible to go by train or can I join to some stockholmer's car?



If i go i might take my car from Stockholm, but nothing is desided yet.


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 12, 2010)

coinman said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > I might be in Stockholm that weekend which is some 550 km. Do you think it's possible to go by train or can I join to some stockholmer's car?
> ...


Hi Tommy,
When can you decide?! And what do you think, how much time is it from Stockholm to Oslo?
Krig brothers!  As I know you live in Norrköping, am I right?! How do you plan to go? And what about you Simon?


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Pitzu!

I'm indeed living in Norrköping, which is about as far from Oslo as Stockholm, but going via Stockholm would be quite much longer. We haven't put much thought into travelling yet, but we might possibly go by car. I'm gonna look into what the train tickets cost.


----------



## coinman (Jul 14, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Pitzu said:
> ...



I relay can't decide yet, it might come quit late sins i have some things coming up that need to be done but i still don't know when.


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 2, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi! I'm now in Stockholm and I should decide soon if I can go to Oslo or not. As I see it takes some 6 hours to travel there and the same back. There is train in Friday (14:25 Stockholm C – 20:40 Oslo S) which seems to be good, but the way back... (23:00 Oslo Galleriet – 06:40 Stockholm City) hmmm... I might be tired on Monday and maybe in this case my stupid bosses don't let me go. :confused:
Do you have any idea?! I might go by train to Norrköping and join the Krig brothers, or Tommy, have you decided?!

:fp I forgot my blindfold I should borrow one.


----------



## coinman (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi István!

Sorry, can't decide yet sins i don't know for sure if i can go but it's still possible. I will post her as soon as i know. 

If you decide to go by train there is obviously the possibility to sleep on the night train if you get a bed on it. Six hoers of sleep is not to bad 

/Tommy


----------



## Shortey (Aug 11, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> :fp I forgot my blindfold I should borrow one.



I have one you can borrow. 
I'm the short kid with a cap.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 14, 2010)

I have bought my ticket.  As I see it's a train there and a bus back but doesn't matter. I can sleep on that bus.
But I have to sleep somewhere in Oslo on Friday & Saturday. Danish; Swedish; Polish guys! Have you organized anything?! It would be good to stay together in some hostel. Or may I stay at anybody's place in Oslo?!


----------



## Shortey (Aug 14, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> I have bought my ticket.  As I see it's a train there and a bus back but doesn't matter. I can sleep on that bus.
> But I have to sleep somewhere in Oslo on Friday & Saturday. Danish; Swedish; Polish guys! Have you organized anything?! It would be good to stay together in some hostel. *Or may I stay at anybody's place in Oslo?!*



You can stay at my house. PM me.


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 14, 2010)

Morten said:


> BUMP
> 
> Can anybody lend me a Sq1 at the competition?


You can borrow mine. I got it yesterday and I will try to break it in for you. Top colors are red and orange, but you wont mind it. (I hope)


----------



## Shortey (Aug 15, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP
> ...



Oh. Mines fine right now, but either way, thanks.


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone that can give me this center piece for the 7x7 at this comp? I would prefer the sticker to be yellow, but I can cut my own.

-----
-----
-----
-----
---*-


----------



## Shack (Aug 15, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> Anyone that can give me this center piece for the 7x7 at this comp? I would prefer the sticker to be yellow, but I can cut my own.
> 
> -----
> -----
> ...



I have a spare black v7 center cap you can have...


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 16, 2010)

Shack said:


> kar0209 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that can give me this center piece for the 7x7 at this comp? I would prefer the sticker to be yellow, but I can cut my own.
> ...


I forgot to day its white and I don't need the center cap, I need the actual piece that the picture show.


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 18, 2010)

OSLO OPEN will be grrrreat! Looking foreward guys!


----------



## Meisen (Aug 18, 2010)

You and me both m8 

I just whished i wasn't feeling under the weather. Got the flu or something. (Forlkjøla). But that won't stop me!! We will arrive in Oslo 2200 on friday i think, so we will probably not get much sleep. Im betting it will be great fun anyway 


EDIT: How cruel life can be! It seems i won't make it after all. Same for two of my friends as we were supposed to share a ride. The next trondheim open seems so far far away :'(


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow man you have really improved! Last I checked you barely sub-ed 20 and now you are around 15 sec. Must be that crazy A-V of yours!

God bedring!


----------



## Shortey (Aug 21, 2010)

Gunnar Krig - 46.78 4x4


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> Gunnar Krig - 46.78 4x4



Congrats. Is it single or average? and any more infos?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 21, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnar Krig - 46.78 4x4
> ...



Single.

I got a 11.25 average and 8.46 single. 

Tomasz got 8.68+2 and 8.58.  Dunno what his average was.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 21, 2010)

No 10s?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 21, 2010)

19.23 OH average and 15.96 single.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2010)

!!!

avg ER next round please


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 21, 2010)

Morten get that ER!


----------



## kemot_13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tomasz Korzeniewski (me) blindfold 3x3- 57.97


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



46.78 was my 2nd sub-50 ever, and swedish record by 0.12s, so I'm very happy with it. 

I also got 4.10 avg for 2x2, which beats my old record from 2006 (4.97) .


----------



## Shortey (Aug 21, 2010)

4x4BLD

Frank Severinsen 22:27
Istvan 12:22


----------



## Carrot (Aug 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> 4x4BLD
> 
> Frank Severinsen 22:27



WTF!?? He can't do BLD xD


----------



## Henrik (Aug 21, 2010)

Odder said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4BLD
> ...



Nope we can see that. 

That was Frank's first successful 4x4BLD. 

Congrats, now DK has 3 persons qualified for BigBLD at EC , thats a good rate when only 10 from DK are competing.


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 21, 2010)

What a fun day!  I am looking foreward to see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

3.41 2x2 average


----------



## Faz (Aug 22, 2010)

fasta


----------



## Shack (Aug 22, 2010)

15.02 OH single


----------



## joey (Aug 22, 2010)

kemot_13 said:


> Tomasz Korzeniewski (me) blindfold 3x3- 57.97



Yeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

ololololol
I failed the finals. Two counting 13s.

Tomasz got three sub10s and two elevens. :/


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 22, 2010)

Tomasz was just being imbalanced in the final pulling 9.72, 9.69, 9.72 and then two elevens :-/

Everyone: New personal best in BLD: 2min38seconds!  That breaks the norwegian record by 30 seconds. Sending request to Ron to change my nationalityyy


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

You can only change your nationality (in WCA) at the beginning of a year (afaik).


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 22, 2010)

Morten said:


> ololololol
> I failed at *Square - 1*
> 
> Tomasz got three sub10s and two elevens. :/


Fixed


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > ololololol
> ...



Wow. Tomasz is good at Sq-1!


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 22, 2010)

Morten said:


> kar0209 said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...


I bolded Square - 1 not the rest, but you win since I failed in the 3x3 final.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmmm... what on Earth am I doing in the office at 6:30?! :confused:
Do I have Stockholm-syndrome?!


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 23, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Hmmm... what on Earth am I doing in the office at 6:30?! :confused:
> Do I have Stockholm-syndrome?!



Hehe, I got home an hour ago. I slept maybe 30min during the night, so I'm thinking about going to bed for a while.

Why aren't busses made for people over 180cm tall?? I wasn't able to sleep since it was so uncomfortable.


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanna thank Ramadan for a great competition.

I had a really nice time.


----------



## kemot_13 (Aug 24, 2010)

So do I. Thank you Ramadan, I hope we will see in Oslo next year


----------

